# Blaircrows - My interpretation



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Originally done by SKAustin and  posted here  All credit for this incredibly cool prop goes to him.

Here's my take on them.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are so creepy, yet cool at the same time!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The return of the Blaircrows!

Simple, effective, and definitely cool.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

cool...cool....cool......I'm making mine this weekend.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. Pretty cool. I think I can squeeze a couple of those in for this year. Great job!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

great props I had not thought of.... thanks! will try and squeeze a few in myself... -providing I can find tree branches in the middle of Los Angeles... lol


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats awesome, I dig it.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Pretty rad idea really..I have some extra skull heads that you gave me an idea of now.. thanks for some inspiration..lol


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

BrainSkillet said:


> Originally done by SKAustin and  posted here  All credit for this incredibly cool prop goes to him.
> 
> Here's my take on them.


Excellent work, and thanks for the credit. I really like the one with the skull tucked between the branches. Now for an interesting spin; save your blaircrows over the winter. Next spring, secure them in a garden and plant morning glorys around them. By next fall they will be nicely covered in the morning glory vines. Clip them off in late sepember and let the vines dry up.


----------

